#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Firecracker

## Funmaker

Heb dit nog al eens proberen te posten maar toen was het filmpje nog niet geaccepteert en nu ik teveel tijd heb kwam ik dit nog eens tegen bij deze:
YouTube - Firecracker suite
enjoy!

----------


## decibelshow

haha creatief:P

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gaaf!
Nog nog in een grote hal met een flink formaat grotere vlammenwerpers.  :Cool:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Sjiek gemaakt.. ook die muziek op de achtergrond heeft wel wat.. rond 45 sec:P.. die naam die daar aangegeven staat bij "music" klopt niet.. mja is egt ruig als je het ergens kan toepassen in een show

----------


## dj_mvandis

Gaaf  :Smile: , leuk effect!

----------


## AJB

serieus leuk gedaan ! Met de huidige dmx-gestuurde vlammenwerpers is het echt appeltje eitje om dat soort (super) effecten te maken.

Als je nagaat dat een nieuwe vlammenwerper op dmx onder de 2000 euro kost (!). Binnenkort komt er iemand met 100 van die dingen aankakken en doet Fur Elise is zijn totaliteit  :Smile: 

grtZ

----------


## DJ nn

leuwk, waar haal je zo'n dingen eigenlijk ? (zou wel eens mee willen spelen)
lijkt me wel gevaarlijk...

heeft hier iemand meer info over (of ervaring mee?)
zoals: prijs, DMX mogenlijkheden, brandstof,...

groetjes DJ nn

----------


## rolanddeg

...En niet te vergeten je certificaat pyrotechniek  :Wink:  Niet het meest onbelangrijke met dit soort speelgoed...

----------


## DJ nn

> ...En niet te vergeten je certificaat pyrotechniek  Niet het meest onbelangrijke met dit soort speelgoed...



Ik bedoelde dan ook niet: spelen (in de zin van: hoelang duurt het voor de takken van de boom erboven gaan fikken...)

ik bedoelde dan: met de juiste mensen erbij zien wat zo'n dingetjes kunnen en zelf wat ontdenkken

grtzzz DJ nn

----------


## BennyBoy

Voor deze vlammenwerpers heb je geen certificaat Pyrotechniek nodig.
Deze dingen zijn DMX bestuurbaar, en worden gevoed via kleine gasflesjes, in ieder geval die van Safex die ik zelf in de verhuur / gebruik heb.

Zijn leuke dingen en gooien vlammen tot 4 meter.
Voor de dingen die ik doe, zijn ze goed. grotere/hogere huur ik altijd in.
Kosten zijn ruim onder de  2000.00, ik schat dat ze momenteel rond de E 1250.00 zitten.

----------


## rolanddeg

Dat méén je niet  :Confused:  Ik hou erg veel van het brandweervak, maar zo'n schreeuw om ongelukken lijkt me toch een beetje overdreven... Voor de grap is met een OVD oid een babbeltje gaan maken hoe het precies zit.

----------


## timcooijmans

Heeft iemand een merk/adres waar je die DMX flammenwerpers kan krijgen? 

Groeten,
Tim

----------

